# A Friend Made The American Rifleman!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/8/26/suppressed-ruger-mark-iii-the-star-wars-gun/

Work Wifey's husband, John Killebrew, made the American Rifleman!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Great Denton.

I left NRA when American Rifleman ran a full page ad for HS Prescision... featuring Lon Horiuchi! The man who can shoot a Mother in the face, while STILL MISSING THE BABY!!!!!

Lon is a true American icon, and HERO to low life snipers, loved by the FBI, Janet Reno, Wille Clintoon..... AND the NRA!

*Yup the NRA? I emailed them and they were MORE THAN HAPPY TO HAVE LON HORIUCHI ON A FULL PAGE AD!!!!* HS Preciscion took the high road and DUMPED Lon as a bad advertisement. NRA? NOPE!!!!

P.S Follow the MONEY


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All I can say is I enjoy the cans made by John and KDM.

I also had a great time at John's place, being at the "receiving end" so I could hear what the rounds sound like. That'll be a good topic for a podcast.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

that's a very cool gun . and it's a .22 LR.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Very cool write up and handgun. Nice when a friend gets his due. I will be in North American Whitetail next spring. They don't know it yet, but that's my plan.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> that's a very cool gun . and it's a .22 LR.


Of course it is. Denton and I already decided it's the SHTF round of choice. Dangerous to 1.5 miles.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2016/8/26/suppressed-ruger-mark-iii-the-star-wars-gun/
> 
> Work Wifey's husband, John Killebrew, made the American Rifleman!


Mighty pretty. Minus the optics..it looks sorta like a hit man gun used by biker gangs. Very quiet if the ammo can be kept sub sonic. Wildcats work well in warm weather or maybe cold weather. I forget right now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

